# john, is it reasonable to ask for invoice for remaining 2002 models???



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

Im thinking of getting a 2002 white 330i... went to a dealer and he said that he can give me a "good" deal... I asked him whether he can give me invoice, and he said maybe.... (I told him before that I will not buy from him right away, but about in a week or two)


so is it doable to get invoice??? well can u give invoice price??

thanks alot


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12598

jon's having a one day sale where all 2002's are on sale for invoice..


----------



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

WHOAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im so THERE!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

z0mb13 said:


> *Im thinking of getting a 2002 white 330i... went to a dealer and he said that he can give me a "good" deal... I asked him whether he can give me invoice, and he said maybe.... (I told him before that I will not buy from him right away, but about in a week or two)
> 
> so is it doable to get invoice??? well can u give invoice price??
> 
> thanks alot *


Under normal circumstances, buying a new BMW for invoice
is, for all intents and purposes, unheard of...

As you might have seen, we are having a private invitation
sale very shortly where we will be doing so.

Frankly, the only time that I have heard of anything else
even close to those prices at any time over the past 
4 years was when carsdirect.com, and carorder.com
were intentionally losing money in a (failed) effort to 
gain market share.

The _average_ (mean) gross profit PNVR (per new
vehicle retailed) for most BMW models currently
is over $2,500.00. Even now, at the end of the model
year, the average deal for a 3-Series would have to be
close to $1,500.00.

Keep in mind, 330i's (out here in the Western Region)
are in very short supply. 325i's are more plentiful.

I would be quite surprised to hear of a price anywhere
less than $1K over for any new BMW...

That will change if we go to war, and you can bet on that.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: john, is it reasonable to ask for invoice for remaining 2002 models???*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Under normal circumstances, buying a new BMW for invoice
> is, for all intents and purposes, unheard of...
> ...


wow john thanks for the answer

si if I want to participate in the new event, I just show up there on time??

what do you mean by war?? if US invades iraq??? that has nothing to do with BMW rite???


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: john, is it reasonable to ask for invoice for remaining 2002 models???*



z0mb13 said:


> *
> 
> what do you mean by war?? if US invades iraq??? that has nothing to do with BMW rite??? *


Consumer confidence will go way down if we go to war, which can't be good for the economy.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: john, is it reasonable to ask for invoice for remaining 2002 models???*



z0mb13 said:


> *
> 
> wow john thanks for the answer
> 
> ...


In 1992 I was selling Hondas at the local dealership.

When the Persian Gulf War started, we went from selling
between 90-100 per month to 30 per month overnight.
That trend continued until long after
that war ended...


----------

